# Tuna's still Boiling in PV! Tuna Report March 29



## puertovallartafish (Jan 7, 2010)

March 29th 2010 

The Yellowfin tuna are still boiling in Puerto Vallarta but way offshore 20 miles past El Banco right off the islands We hit the fishing grounds about 9 am anticipating a late afternoon bite since there was big full moon the night before. There were 2 boats already at the fishing grounds birds were everywhere but no bite. We starting drifting with a big shool and about 11 am it was like christmas yellowfin boiling and circling everywhere! We had our first hook up shortly after 11 am. Scott Allen's son was up and he reeled in the first Yellowfin of the day in about 20 minutes it was about 100 lbs. about 15 minutes past and we had our 2nd hook up of the day this time Dad Scott Allen was on the reel pulling in another 100 pounder, after that we caught up with the heard and it was bite after bite totalling in 7 Yellowfin tuna's all about 100 lbs with one that was about 125.


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

Awesome. Do you normally have to run out past El Banco to find the tuna this time of year? Are you guys seenig anydorado right now closer to shore? I've heard that late March and Aprilcan be a down time over there....no blues, black, or striped marlinright now. I say this every time you post, but I'll be there in October.


----------



## puertovallartafish (Jan 7, 2010)

> *Fiver (3/31/2010)*Awesome. Do you normally have to run out past El Banco to find the tuna this time of year? Are you guys seenig anydorado right now closer to shore? I've heard that late March and Aprilcan be a down time over there....no blues, black, or striped marlinright now. I say this every time you post, but I'll be there in October.


normally this time of the year you need to run either to the bank or past to get into the tuna's they seem to be doing a big circle from the islands back to the bank yesterday they were back at the bank along with striped Marlins, we caught 1 black last week but that seemed to be a fluke normally the black Marlin will start running in July. inshore there is alot of roosterfish and jack crevalle the mahi mahi are right off the point of Punta de Mita about 18 milesf form the marina Vallarta. You picked a great time to come fishing Puerto VallartaOctober is typically the best time of the year for almost everything, big blues and black marlin Yellowfin tuna offshore, and mahi mahi and sailfish off the point,


----------

